# Small Katahdin-Double Post- Ignore.



## Aped (Jul 29, 2010)

I got a katahdin ewe back in May of this year. She was 3 months old at the time and one of the smaller ewes in the flock although not sickly small. By small I mean a few inches shorter and just proportionally smaller than the others. I currently keep her with my one year old nigerian dwarf buck. It's been 2 months now and they are still the exact same size. Is that unusual? I'm not sure how fast they grow but considering she is a meat breed and I'm sure she's much larger than she was as a lamb, I would expect a faster growth rate.  I saw the adult flock that the ewe came from and although they were far away the ewes looked to be at least double the size of my ewe. Is she just suddenly going to have a growth spurt or is this going to be her size? She is very well fed. Not fat but she gets everything she needs and then some. 

I read that katahdin ewes can weight 120 to 160 lbs. I guess she could be on the lower range of that. I'm not sure how much my nigerian buck weighs but he is also meatier than her at the moment. Can anyone tell me more about the sizes of katahdins?


----------

